# Compressors running but tank not filling.



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a '12 Beetle Turbo on airlift performance series fronts and double bellow rears w/koni adjustables running V2 manifold and dual VIAR 400c compressors and 3/8" lines. This morning since it was 9* outside the tank pressure was a bit low. The compressors kicked on like normal and started filling the tank. I leave the car at drive height when it's cold out (45psi front and 40psi rear). I had to air up some to maneuver over some snow and moved the car out and let it warm up before attempting to head in to work this morning. Went inside to get my stuff and as I came out the compressors were still running. Odd since it doesn't normally take that long to reach the 150psi preset I have for the tank. I looked at the controller and it reached 107psi in the tank and stopped filling but the compressors were still running. I shut the car off and the compressors still run for a minute or so till accessory power stops. Start the car again and the compressors start again like normal but the tank is not filling. Still at 107psi. I pulled the plug on the V2 to see if the compressors would stop and they did. Shut the car off, plugged in the V2 again and the compressors started again. Tank pressure still reading 107psi.
I did some research on here and sounds like maybe my pressure check valve may be frozen/stuck open? Does that seem logical from what I posted above? I didn't drive the car to work and got a ride in, so i can't go back out and examine anything (not that I really want to in this frigid weather either).

Thanks-
And since everyone loves pics-


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

spoke to Andrew at ORT and he seems to agree it may be the check valves. Have 2 coming my way! Hoping it resolves the issue.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

mine does the same thing but i think its frozen. you prob have water in ur lines that freezes over night.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Little bit of air brake anti-freeze and some new check valves usually results in a perfectly performing system throughout the winter.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Little bit of air brake anti-freeze and some new check valves usually results in a perfectly performing system throughout the winter.


I should probably pick some of that up. I've never looked for it, so I'll have to do some investigating.

btw- i let the car sit and came back the next day after the temps have warmed up to a mild 28* and the compressors worked like normal.


----------



## kt marie (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is doing the same thing. Though, I replaced my check valve and it didn't fix the problem. My compressor is broken now because it ran for too long. I've got a lot of issues going wrong with mine, I just wanna go back to coils!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Sad to hear that.

I haven't replaced my check valves, but have the parts. The temps did warm up and the compressors run like normal. They must've just froze open for the 2 times it happened and then thawed out.


----------

